# Πωλούνται και χαρίζονται βιβλία, περιοδικά, κόμικς, βινύλια, CD και DVD



## AoratiMelani (Nov 11, 2019)

Ο φίλος μου Δημήτρης Φύσσας, ο γνωστός δημοσιογράφος και συγγραφέας, ξεκαθαρίζει τη βιβλιοθήκη του. Πουλά και χαρίζει βιβλία, περιοδικά, κόμικς, βινύλια CD και DVD. Τα περισσότερα διατίθενται σε πολύ χαμηλές τιμές, από 1 έως 4 ευρώ. Υπάρχουν και ακριβά συλλεκτικά κομμάτια. Μπορεί να βρείτε κάποιο διαμαντάκι ή να έχετε την τιμή να πάρετε ένα από τα βιβλία που έχει γράψει ο ίδιος. Βρίσκονται στο σπίτι του στην Αθήνα και μπορείτε να τα δείτε κατόπιν συνεννόησης. Διαθέσιμα έως αυτή την Κυριακή. 

τηλ. 6944 533 233, μέιλ [email protected], facebook-messenger ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΦΥΣΣΑΣ.

Στα παρακάτω λινκ μπορείτε να πάρετε μια μικρή ιδέα του τι υπάρχει. Έχετε υπόψη σας όμως ότι ορισμένα απ' αυτά που θα δείτε στις φωτογραφίες ήδη έφυγαν - τα πήρα εγώ.  Και τι δεν πήρα: ένα σωρό αστυνομικά (παλιά και καινούρια, ξένα και ελληνικά, Μαρή, Αζαριάδη), Γκόγκολ, Σολζενίτσιν, Μαργκερίτ Ντιράς, Σύλβια Πλαθ, Τσόσερ, Ροΐδη, Έκο, μπόλικο Βασίλη Βασιλικό (έμεινε κι άλλος για όποιον θέλει), ειλικρινά δεν τα θυμάμαι καν όλα. Υπάρχουν πολλά, μα πολλά περισσότερα που αξίζει να σκαλίσετε. Και τα έχει οργανωμένα θεματικά, καλύτερα κι από βιβλιοπωλείο.

Ελληνική λογοτεχνία

Ξένη λογοτεχνία

Πολιτική και ιστορία

Ποίηση

Τα τελευταία από τις εκδόσεις Γαλαξίας

Βιβλία και χάρτες Tolkien

Ποικίλα βιβλία (επιστήμες, γλώσσα, παιδαγωγική, ψυχολογία, αρχαίοι συγγραφείς κ.ά.)

Περιοδικά και κόμικς

Συλλεκτικά παλιά περιοδικά κόμικς

Δίσκοι βινυλίου

CD και DVD


----------

